# FLORIDA RV PARKS



## ARCHER (Dec 19, 2003)

Need some help on picking out an RV park for maybe  next year (04/05) in Florida.  We currently stay in Cocoa Beach but are thinking of going a little further South starting next year.
We have a dog (80lb) and cat (both pets older), 31 ft Class A (older 89).
We want to be near the beach (maybe not more than a block walk) Ocean side, but would consider Gulf side if nice/reasonable place.
I'm not rich, so costs is a factor (maybe less than $700 per month).  I'm a member of Good Sam.  I've been looking in Good Sam Directory, but there are so many, it gets confusing so I thought maybe there are folks out there that know of the perfect place to spend the winter...  
 Any ideas???  If any, we would like to maybe visit them while we are here this winter....
Regards and Happy Holidays


----------



## C Nash (Dec 19, 2003)

FLORIDA RV PARKS

Hi Archer, what is the temp in Cocoa tonight.  Going in the mid 20s here tonight and 40s tomorrow.  Got aan e mail from some resorts in Flordia yesterday addvertising monthly rates of $299 per month but, i figured there was some kind of catch to it.  I think I deleted it but will see if I can find the resorts and send to you.


----------



## ARCHER (Dec 20, 2003)

FLORIDA RV PARKS

Hello Chelse,
Well, it is suppose to be in the 30's tonight with wind chill advisories, so I turned the furnace on to make sure it was operating correctly.  It fired up just fine so will have heat tonight and not have to worry about pipes, etc.
Would appreciate info if you can find it.  Like I said, we like the Ocean side of Florida and real close (no more than a block) to the beach.  I  surf fish (so does the boss) and we love walking on the beach to stay trim and fit.  The current location we are in is fine for location, but doesn't really have anything for most people to do at the park.  We are paying $625.00 per month here.
Thanks and have a wonderful holiday and stay warm.....    :approve:


----------



## C Nash (Dec 20, 2003)

FLORIDA RV PARKS

Glad I went ahead and winterized the MH Archer.  Weatherman had said mid 20s but, when I got up this morning my temp guage showed 18 and gas had frozen going to my fireplace logs.   Have not been able to locate the web for the resort yet.  Maybe the name will come to me.  Will keep probing in the gray matter :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Dec 20, 2003)

FLORIDA RV PARKS

Archer, go to http://www.rvonthego.com/ and click on specials in the left column.  Might be something you can ck into.


----------



## C Nash (Dec 20, 2003)

FLORIDA RV PARKS

Archer, go to http://www.rvonthego.com/ and click on specials in the left column.  Might be something you can ck into.


----------



## ARCHER (Dec 21, 2003)

FLORIDA RV PARKS

Chelse,
thanks, will check it out.
Sorry it got so COLD up there...... :dead:    :laugh:


----------



## ChugAlong (Jan 10, 2004)

FLORIDA RV PARKS

I visited one at Lake Ochecobee on the southern edge while on holiday and spoke with some of the 'residents' who said it was one of the best sites in the state for the money - I quickly left after spotting two snakes that I had only ever seen previously on documetaries on the TV in Britain.  I didn't stop driving til I hit the Texas state line - Nice place but Jeeeez! you do have some ugly bugs and snakes there -  :blush: quote:_Originally posted by ARCHER_

Need some help on picking out an RV park for maybe  next year (04/05) in Florida.  We currently stay in Cocoa Beach but are thinking of going a little further South starting next year.
We have a dog (80lb) and cat (both pets older), 31 ft Class A (older 89).
We want to be near the beach (maybe not more than a block walk) Ocean side, but would consider Gulf side if nice/reasonable place.
I'm not rich, so costs is a factor (maybe less than $700 per month).  I'm a member of Good Sam.  I've been looking in Good Sam Directory, but there are so many, it gets confusing so I thought maybe there are folks out there that know of the perfect place to spend the winter...  
 Any ideas???  If any, we would like to maybe visit them while we are here this winter....
Regards and Happy Holidays


----------

